# Hartz Ultraguard Plus



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Hartz UltraGuard Plus Dog Spray: Dogs : Walmart.com

so my coworker was telling me how great this works. I am having an awful time with fleas, so I pulled it up online to check out the ingredients.....
Tetrachlorvinphos - 1.08%, -Methoprene - 0.07%, *Other Ingredients - 98.85%*
...really? What on earth are the 'other' ingredients?
And the product warnings: Hazardous to Humans and Domestic Animals: Caution: Harmful If Swallowed Or Absorbed Through Skin

this is a domestic animal product that is sprayed onto the skin....but it is hazardous to domestic animals and harmful if absorbed through the skin?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Hartz products have been known to kill pets. Stay far, far away from them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree, never buy any flea products you can get at wal-mart, horrible quality, probably some toxic waste made in china


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea, you can't get much worse than Hartz for sure. I can't believe anybody uses the stuff.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I would never use any Hartz product. There are natural products I'd use.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I always 'thought' it was a bad product line because of common sense, but this is the first time I actually looked at the ingredients and truly realized it IS a bad product line....YIKES!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

If you're having a bad time with fleas, I would suggest the Seresto collar or Advantix. Kills fleas on contact, and the seresto collar has a $20 mail in rebate!

I personally wouldn't trust Hartz products. I don't think I've ever even looked through their product line.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Im not a huge fan of Adantix, plus I have a cat that licks the dogs all the time. Never heard of a Seresto collar, is that a flea collar? Flea collar chemicals scare me..well any chemicals do, lol. 

I know this is the first time I have ever looked at hartz, never even considered using their products before. I just can't get over their warning label.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

RiverRun said:


> Im not a huge fan of Adantix, plus I have a cat that licks the dogs all the time. Never heard of a Seresto collar, is that a flea collar? Flea collar chemicals scare me..well any chemicals do, lol.
> 
> I know this is the first time I have ever looked at hartz, never even considered using their products before. I just can't get over their warning label.


It's a flea/tick collar. I use it on my dog and I have 3 cats that all groom the dog, never had a problem with the advantix product. I just keep them separate for about a day.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My brother has told me that capstar works like magic with fleas for his cat. I don't know anything about it besides that since I'm lucky enough to live in an area where that isn't a problem.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> My brother has told me that capstar works like magic with fleas for his cat. I don't know anything about it besides that since I'm lucky enough to live in an area where that isn't a problem.


I have heard good things about Capstar, and it's supposed to be pretty darn safe too. You just have to give it every couple of days or so though I believe.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I use Capstar all the time - yes it's expensive and I really don't understand why since it works for a day or so so 30 days protection should be similar to the cost of a once a month treatment, IMO. But, it has no side effects that I can discern and I live in a place where fleas are not easy to get rid of so I use it quite a bit. But it costs I think $5 a pill.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure how legit this site is, but it certainly shows the dangers of Hartz(and likely any flea topical) http://www.hartzvictims.org/

Have you tried the natural flea protection options? I've been using Apple Cider Vinegar without fail for atleast a year. And Emma isn't your average couch potato pug. She goes boating/fishing, camping, hiking, vacations...pretty much everywhere with us. She even played side by side with a flea infested dog at the dog park, upon inspection at the car she didn't have a single flea on her.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's a reaction from the same product you posted about. Poor pup :frown:


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I always go the all natural route!  I don't use chemicals around here..well besides bleach when I clean..but I am a bleach queen  but I also clean a lot with vinegar and even apple cider vinegar when I am out of the white! haha 

I have recently been told that spritzing your dog with Avon's Skin So Soft works wonders...gonna have to give that one a try. 

Capstars are wonderful! I use to get them for free while I was still working at the vets, but since I have left, it is just too pricey for me to get enough for all of my animals. Same with Comfortis..although those month long pills are known for only working for 2 weeks on my dogs. Not sure if it makes a difference because they eat meat? Oh well, I stopped buying them once I realized that.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

If you're using natural products for flea protection.....then I'm a bit confused why you posted about Hartz, or are you not happy with the results of your natural remedy? Sorry, just a bit confused.


Also, the image I posted magically disappeared?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> If you're using natural products for flea protection.....then I'm a bit confused why you posted about Hartz, or are you not happy with the results of your natural remedy? Sorry, just a bit confused.
> 
> 
> Also, the image I posted magically disappeared?


Oh, I didn't realize people were taking it as I was going to use it! No, I meant that my co-worker had me curious about the product(as in, what it was made of) so once I looked it up I was so appalled I felt compelled to share! lol I haven't used chemicals in years, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> I always go the all natural route!  I don't use chemicals around here..well besides bleach when I clean..but I am a bleach queen  but I also clean a lot with vinegar and even apple cider vinegar when I am out of the white! haha
> 
> I have recently been told that spritzing your dog with Avon's Skin So Soft works wonders...gonna have to give that one a try.
> 
> Capstars are wonderful! I use to get them for free while I was still working at the vets, but since I have left, it is just too pricey for me to get enough for all of my animals. Same with Comfortis..although those month long pills are known for only working for 2 weeks on my dogs. Not sure if it makes a difference because they eat meat? Oh well, I stopped buying them once I realized that.


I have heard skin so soft works well, but I haven't ever tried it. I have this thing about spraying anything on their coats that would build up over time and weigh them down, or make them sticky and dull looking. If I can get over that I will try it.LOL!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I will give it a try. I have exhausted everything else anyway. Hopefully once I get this carpet out of my house, we won't have such a difficult problem controlling fleas. 
I want to try it on myself for mosquitoes. Those little boogers love to eat me and I have heard that Avon's SSS works wonders for them.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay, that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up 

I also heard of SkinSoSoft working on dogs. I wonder which one is commonly used. I'd like to figure out what is working on the dogs.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

You can also use essential oils - I use a combo of lavender and peppermint. It works, but I am such a lazy person I forget to use it and then there is a flea. So I get out the Capstar. You have to apply the essential oils frequently.


----------

